# Baby Ruby



## ukbagpuss

Just to let you all know that Ruby Grace arrived safely on Saturday morning weighing 6lb 2oz and she is absolutely beautiful 

My other half got down on one knee and presented me with a ruby & diamond engagement ring minutes after the birth - of course I said yes - best day of my life


----------



## ablaze

fantastic news hun! and how sweet of ur oh :D :hugs:


----------



## LynnieH

Congratulations, on both celebrations!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun to you both


----------



## Caroline

congratulations hun


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

aww hun that really sweet congrats on the birth of you baby girl love the name and congrats on your engagement id wish my dp would have done that i bet your on :cloud9: 

Congrats again cant wait to hear your birth story and see pics of the little one 

spunky xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations to you both again :D

Always knew he sounded like a big softy hehe 

I was going to post a little congrats thread here but wasn't sure as you'd not been on in ikkle while

:hugs:


----------



## wannabmum

Double congrats to you huni,:hugs: can't wait to hear more n see pics.

Stacey xx


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats Hun!


----------



## Helen

Aw double congratulations.

Looking forward to some pics

H

xx


----------



## Trinity

Congratulations on the birth and the engagement .. what a wonderful day it must have been for you.


----------



## Eelis

Aww congratulations x2 :happydance:

You have your very own bridesmaid now too!


----------



## Tezzy

congrats hun that is so sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imi

Congratulations on the bith of ruby and your engagement!!

xxx


----------



## stephlw25

Aww thats lovely !!! congratulations !! x


----------



## KX

Cogratulations on both accounts! Hope mum and baby are both well!xx


----------



## twinkletoes

congratulations on the birth and the engagement hunni.


----------



## superwomble

Thanks all :)

Sorry I've not been on for a while but here are a few pics:

https://img166.imageshack.us/img166/2997/ruby028vm7.jpg
She's being a bit rude in this one!
https://img166.imageshack.us/img166/5062/ruby022si4.jpg

https://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7803/ruby011xb2.jpg

The proud family :)
https://img204.imageshack.us/img204/8580/ruby048xv2.jpg
Ruby red lips :lol:
https://img204.imageshack.us/img204/733/ruby033pz2.jpg[/

With her Nanna:
https://img412.imageshack.us/img412/4983/ruby024vb4.jpg


----------



## sophie

Oh wow what a lovely story how romantic congrats on both accounts and ur little Ruby is gorgeous!
xx


----------



## Tezzy

awwwww wow she is so gorgeous!

congrats again hun! x


----------



## Robyn_

aww congratualtions and that must have been amazing getting proposed to on the same day as having your beautiful little baby :)


----------



## angiemum2b

congratulations x :happydance:


----------



## ukbagpuss

I've not been on in a while - Ruby is 2 1/2 now! But I am pregnant again - Just coming up 16 weeks


----------



## sarah0108

double congrats :D


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats hun on the birth and engagement! x


----------



## ukbagpuss

I'm married now - Lovely wedding in August 2008


----------

